# Oversewing of PPH/Rectal advancement flap



## jaimikershner (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm looking for a code for "oversewing of staple line/mucosal plication" (previous PPH, pt now having proctalgia & tenesmus) and "rectal mucosal advancement flap to cover a right anterior mucosal defect."  Dr. states this is a similar procedure to rectal advancement flap to cover a persistent anorectal transsphincteric fistula, however pt does not have a fistula.
Thanks!


----------

